# How soon can I take puppy outside/on walks?



## acsmith42 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello! We are picking up our first V tomorrow. I've read a bunch about when and where you can first start taking your puppy outside. It seems like the old way of thinking is that waiting till they're completely done with all vaccinations is being replaced by heading outside sooner, in safe places, to maximize socialization before 13 weeks of age. I live in Seattle, a really clean city and low risk of parvo... I will definitely get the breeder's opinion and my vet's, but my question for you all is: when did you take your puppy outside for the first time? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As soon as they bond with me. 
First couple of days is for the puppy to adjust to its new home, and family. Then we go on outing away from where other dogs gather. I stay away from pet stores with them, but take mine to pet friendly stores that you don't normally see a lot of dogs. The puppy doesn't even need to walk in the store the first couple of times. You can carry them, and choose who greets them.
Mine also go on short car rides anytime I have a errand to run. Visiting a friend that likes dogs, take the puppy. Also look for trails off the beaten path, so they can experience the great outdoors. Do it all in small doses, and build on it.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Exactly as Texas Red says. I'm impatiently waiting for Sunday to arrive when the "quarantine" period will be over for our pup, and full outdoor socialization can begin. 

I've made sure to invite many people over to interact with the pup, brought her with me into work for a morning to meet people, gone on countless car rides, gone to the homes of friends and family, etc. I've had her around a few dogs that I know are healthy, in addition to our own older V. We also do lots of backyard playtime, and a few short trail walks where I know no other people go. 

Speak to your vet and I would follow their advice for when you can safely take your dog out and about to roam. They will know what other risks may be present in your area, besides parvo. 

Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I started taking my pup out in safe areas on day one. 

Bill


----------



## samantha (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello,
I'm glad i'm not the only..
We have a 14 week V and told by the Vet it was ok to take him out to 'safe areas' just after the 12 week vaccinations (avoiding dog parks for example). The breeder informed us we should wait until 16 week vaccinations (via email after we have already been taking him on walks etc). We live on Sydney Northern Beaches which is considered fairly safe. 

Now I am not sure what to do for next two weeks... He has already explored the outside world and to be honest he loves it and definitely has a lot of energy to burn.


----------



## basilico (Jan 25, 2017)

We have a 6 month old Vizsla and have been advised on both ends of the spectrum so I think find something in the middle you are comfortable with and suits you. There is always risk taking a puppy out that isn't fully vaccinated that he will get sick, but there is a risk not doing anything with a young puppy who needs socialising to develop good behaviours for life.

We waited till He had his 3rd lot of injections (around 14/16 weeks I think) before we took him to open public spaces etc, and even then took him to quieter spots in good areas.

We had our puppy from 12 weeks and our garden or front lawn was enough to play in for him for the first few weeks.

To help expose him to new things I would carry him out to the front of the house to experience passer bys or cars going by. I took him on short car journeys to get him used to the car. We had friends and visitors come to us in the first few weeks to help socialisation but in our safe garden. We also started puppy school straight away because they are all puppies and vaccinated it is very safe, and so key in socialisation. 

Hope that helps


----------

